# Long tractor model 510 how do I remove the starter motor



## mg1mg2tractor (Oct 25, 2016)

Please help, has anyone replaced the starter motor on a Long 510 tractor? Very little information on the web. One blogger said that he was told that Long built the tractor around the starter motor. I have removed the lift pump, lift pump housing, and loosened the injection pump. I still need an inch more of clearance. Another blog said the hydraulic steering pump needs to be removed with the starter, however the man said that the starter and the hydraulic pump were in the way of each other, and he could not remove either of them. Has anyone preformed this procedure? This tractor is about a 1981 Long model number 510. I have a lot of automotive experience, however, I don’t want to take unnecessary steps.
Thank you for your consideration


----------

